# New AR questions



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just bought my firsth AR last weekend and had a question. Has anyone heard of a mobel one upper? are they nice? Would you use one on your rifle? The lower is a Smith&Wesson which I know but Ive never heard of a model one.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you shot it since you bought it? I've done no mechanical mods to mine and can put 140 out of 150 rds in the target at 100 yds rather quickly, what else could I gain? I found an AR place and all they talk about is hot rodding their AR's like they're 69 Camaro's. Needless to say, lots of cowboys over there, braying like donkeys about the gadget they're saving up for. 

Is there something wrong with the upper now?


----------

